# Train Rite "Handy Man" Retiring Gunner



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The Train Rite "Handy Man" is a remote retiring gunner that will retire and un-retire with the push of a button


http://www.train-rite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=129











I've been using one for almost 18 months...this thing works great and has made a big difference when I train by myself or with one other person.

Jeff


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

How much is it ????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

$389.99 - not sure if that includes shipping or not...

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I will stick with Gunners up anyways they have been good to me ...... There price is also unbelievable will probably get 2 of the gunners up.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason, the gunner's up throwers are good throwers, I have 4 of them and expect to get two more.

But I don't want to walk out 350 yards each way to set up a retired gunner for each dog. That's what I do now.

Will Gunner's Up make a retiring gunner you don't have to go out there and reset?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Plus, if the dog needs help, you can un-retire it.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Free shipping on all orders over $150.00. RFTN will be doing a product review on the Handy Man Retiring Gunner in the December issue.

Thank You,
Jerry


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I like the fact, like Howard, that it un-retires.................sounds like a good one.......way to go Jerry...............


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

In all fairness to RTF's sponsor Dogs Afield, they will be selling the Handy Man Retiring Gunner also. www.dogsafield.com 

Thank you,
Jerry


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen is a good man and his products are rock solid.

I had the chance to see this product live and in person a couple days ago at Jerry's shop in O'Fallon, MO. I was very impressed and have described it to some friends since seeing it.

Howard, you need to get one and see how it runs in your Anchorage-area winter temps. For a guy who hates winter, and is now retired, I am still amazed that you remain an Alaskan!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Flatlander, Howard still has a hankern' for blubber........................hahahahahaha


----------

